# The 'PROTOTYPE' Case From Cooler Master



## r9 (May 31, 2010)

> 1st ever chassis that can wrestle the EVGA SR2 dual CPU motherboard, GTX 480 quad SLI, Intel Xeon 5670 x 2! The chassis for the today's and tomorrow's ultra high-end systems by Cooler Master.


Video at itnewsandtips.com


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 31, 2010)

omg overkill much, its ready for CRYSIS 2

wonder how hot that runs


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (May 31, 2010)

23 cm fans


----------



## Loosenut (May 31, 2010)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> 23 cm fans View attachment 35972



If your to run Quad SLI GTX 480s, you're gonna need thos 230 fans 


Must admit, it's a nice case though


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (May 31, 2010)

^true, but they made a typo on the video 





> when a case not just a case


 :shadedshu


----------



## douglatins (May 31, 2010)

ATCS 940? Guess my HAFX desires got trumped by this
Also... when can i buy it?????????????????


----------



## runnin17 (Jun 1, 2010)

Unless it is aluminum case it is total fail in my book.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 1, 2010)

Looks good, but I'd wait for some reviews before even thinking about buying it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2010)

The video is poop, we couldn't even see the interior of it.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> The video is poop, we couldn't even see the interior of it.



I'm pretty sure that was a CG render in the video. If they make it out of aluminum and do a good job designing the interior, it _could be_ pure sex.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I'm pretty sure that was a CG render in the video. If they make it out of aluminum and do a good job designing the interior, it _could be_ pure sex.



I agree, but a CG render of the interior would have been nice


----------



## boogerlad (Jun 1, 2010)

They could've at least used a photorealistic render like maxwell.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 1, 2010)

No shots of the inside?


----------

